# Which Sling? Suggestions please!



## Marshmallow (Jan 7, 2013)

Please someone suggest which Sling I should buy for my 2 week old! I have an Ergo carrier but it's so bulky and I would prefer a sling or wrap at this age. I desperately need one! I looked at SevenSlings but the reviews are terrible.

If anyone could help me I would appreciate i!


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

The shop name is "on paisley lane" on etsy.com
She's got a few different ones that are affordable for sale and I'm pretty sure she will do custom orderd if you don't see something you like


----------



## rainbownurse (Dec 19, 2012)

we have a ring sling from sewfunky, it's a chimparoo conversion and we love it. Super supportive and pretty


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

I like my Sakura Bloom, they may still be doing their sample sale with stuff half off.


----------



## rainbowasylum (Aug 25, 2013)

Nothing beats Sleeping Baby Productions ring slings. Jan has a ton of options for material, and her website is a font of information. Her prices are incredibly reasonable as well. It looks like she is closed until the 24th because she was swamped by orders, but her turnaround time is super-quick, so the couple days won't hurt.


----------



## Ydolem (Jan 17, 2009)

I love my Maya Wrap ring sling. I also have a Boba, but even tho you can buy an infant insert I wouldn't use it for a newborn as far as convienence. I am in the process of buying a Girasol wrap with my taxes for when my lo is bigger. I also suggest looking into a Mai Tai. But as far as a newborn, I would suggest a ring sling. They are easy to use and easy to transport. I like how when I am at the store I can throw my sling on and quickly and gently get my new baby out of his carseat and situate him easily and fast. It is essential when you have little ones with you, weather is poor or an impatient husband. Lol


----------



## mandak78 (Aug 10, 2012)

I made Seven sling and I'm so glad I didn't spend the money on a real one. I really dislike it. I'll be cutting it up and using that fabric for something else!

I love my Moby wrap. I also love my Ergo, though I didn't have it when either of my babies was small. I do know it's got an insert for newborns. But I loved how the Moby snuggled baby so tight to my chest. And there are different options for carrying, so that's nice.


----------



## chel02 (Jan 15, 2014)

I bought an awesome sling through an Etsy shop called Babyette. I used it only briefly with my first because I bought it when he was about a year old, but look forward to trying it with baby number two.


----------



## F H E Henderson (Aug 15, 2013)

i used a ring sling for years and years! i tried it on my first when she was first out and she would turn upside down and i thought i would kill the poor thing! so i gave up. i was so discouraged because i had read about all the benefits of baby-wearing and was determined to give my child those benefits! but no. time after time she would be upside down and creepy baby gurgling breast milk would splurge out of her. she of course was covered in the stuff but seemed content. i, on the other hand was sure she would drown. at three months i walking in a grocery and saw a baby that seemed to be the same size but not flopping upside down as mine would every time i placed her in it. i made a friend for life that day. turned out the baby was two months older but that both of us were producers of good old 'ten pounders'. that makes for a right sturdy baby in the long run. she taught me the GREATEST trick for the sling. roll the part that is closest to your body several good rolls. this makes for much less fabric that the baby has access to. then, cinch the ring up very snug. so snug that you think it is too small to smoosh a baby in there. then hold your baby with your left hand securing the two feet together with one hand and the back facing your front. so you right hand is really holding the baby. remember this is pretty high up, almost to your chin. odd sounding i know, but it works. then sit the bum on the edge of the sling. pull the material up under the bum to the back of the knees. remember you are still holding the two feet securely with the left hand and the baby is resting its back on your upper chest. your head will be forced to look up to the sky. at this point the baby is rather secure. then you can swing the left hand and smoosh the feet to the right into the sling. once you are good at this, the entire operation takes seconds to do after you get the baby out of the car seat. you will never regret a sling IF you figure out how to get the baby into it securely. ... happy baby-wearing!!!


----------



## Mama Rubin (Sep 11, 2007)

I love my Moby wrap for the first few months of a baby's life. They can snuggle close to you in a fetal position. My 2 month old sleeps in it about 6 hours a day!

You do have to be careful with slings (any carrier, really) that baby is positioned correctly so their airway is not compromised. I love the Moby because it is so soft and I can look at his face and see his nose/know that he is breathing.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I like a traditional "open tailed" ring sling but think that the fabric choice is crucially important. It needs to be a strong woven fabric (like Guatemalan woven fabric). You absolutely CAN make your own with no sacrifice on quality but you must have good fabric. Both of my slings have been second-hand Maya wrap brand. I like them a lot.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainbowAsylum*
> 
> Nothing beats Sleeping Baby Productions ring slings. Jan has a ton of options for material, and her website is a font of information. Her prices are incredibly reasonable as well. It looks like she is closed until the 24th because she was swamped by orders, but her turnaround time is super-quick, so the couple days won't hurt.


I've never used on of her slings but I did use her tutorial for an updated shoulder for an old Maya. I am really grateful for her free tutorial and would trust highly that her slings are great quality!


----------



## gro1974 (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree, with all of the above! My Seven sling was worthless, Moby was awesome with my premie, and Ergo for everything else!


----------



## researchparent (Oct 14, 2013)

I also LOVED the Moby. I practically lived in it for the first 3 months of my daughter's life. The biggest problem I had was what to do for the couple hours it took to wash it every few days (since she spit up in it regularly).


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

With newborns I do prefer ring slings or woven wraps, including ring slings made from woven wraps. I love my SBP (sleeping baby production) ring slings as well, very comfy and easy to adjust. I used one in the hospital with DD.

The ring sling is great for learning to nurse in, as you can set it up very loose, place baby in and start to nurse, then gradually tighten it up as they are nursing so they get used to it. It's also helpful for quick in and outs when running errands.

The wrap is more snuggly and nice for naps, and IMO it is easier to get good head support with a wrap, though it's not impossible with a sling, just takes more practice.


----------



## EmilyZ25 (Mar 22, 2010)

I LOVE my Baby K'tan. It's like the Moby, but it way less fabric and you don't have to wrap it, so it is much easier to get on and off. My little guy just loved snuggling in there and would fall right asleep.


----------



## michaelsmama (May 20, 2003)

Maya wrap ring sling. Also didymos/ girasol which are wraps but also awesome.


----------



## Jennifer DeMent (Jan 11, 2014)

I recommend woven wraps, but keep in mind that I have a bad shoulder- a ring sling was absolutely horrendously painful for me after about five to ten minutes wear. I know many friends who use and LOVE ring slings- but none of them has ever had a shoulder injury. It hurts even when I use it on my other shoulder. So, if you've never injured a shoulder- try out the RS, if you have any one sided injury, or had anything that makes your back a little more sensitive- stick with the wraps only. I also highly recommend a baby wearing group (there are many local groups out there), or at the least some really good videos. http://www.thebabywearer.com/ and http://www.closeathandbaby.com/ (the latter, I was fortunate enough to learn from personally- her name is Becca and she's Amazing! she has several videos) but if you find a local chapter, the two most amazing things are that there are members certified to teach (and answer airway safety questions, and such) and they usually have wrap lending libraries! So!!! you can check out wraps, carriers, RS, etc- and try them out before buying. Because honestly, carriers are as individual as shoes- you want what fits you and your baby- and that changes and is not the exact same thing that works for others. Sure, all shoes are shoes, but I can't comfortably wear my best friend's boots.


----------



## Ireadtomuch (Jul 12, 2013)

natibaby does second quality wrap sales. cheaper than full price and they do BOGO deals with them for about the same price as for one normal one.


----------



## WallaWallaMamma (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a sweet pea ring sling that is very comfortable, but it's made of cotton and I find it needs readjusting fairly regularly when actively chasing your other children around. I would go for a woven fabric next time.


----------



## mimihol (Jan 11, 2011)

Sleepy wraps are great for newborns and I love my beco Gemini as well.


----------



## PeasNCarrots (Feb 4, 2014)

I have to say, I love the versatility of my Moby Wrap! My daughter I don't wear anymore. But loved the different ties and that, i could take it off and lay her down to sleep or have some tummy time while out and about. Not to mention mention discrete nursing. We never used an infant car seat, that so many people lug their children around in 24/7. So, I used my carrier a lot! I probably would also get a mei tie style carrier if we have another.


----------

